
Ask HN: How to ethically display 100+ advertisers on a blog - clientelle
Is there a way to ethically and esthetically display 100+ advertisers on a blog without ruinig the entire experience? Are there successful examples?
======
rocket_woman
I don't think there is an ethical consideration here. You get to display
whatever you want on your blog.

------
I_am_neo
Write one hundred blog posts on the virtues of each

------
smt88
Rotate them. Show fewer than 100 at any given time.

